# Securicor



## Rstank (Nov 5, 2009)

from chicago......anyone ever seen em....there on shaman records


----------



## StrayFrēdom (Nov 9, 2009)

Seen 'em quite a few times. Theyre pretty good. 

Check out Decay After Death as well, members of Securicor. 

In fact, theres quite a few good bands from these parts...Expendable Youth, American Ethic, Bosque, Riotus...


----------



## mandapocalypse (Nov 9, 2009)

Securicor are rad. Good people, too.

They are SO MUCH better now, that the lead singer quit. She still remains on their first EP, though.

Now it's equal parts male-female vocals, though. 4 piece. Great live!


----------



## Rstank (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah that girl was austins girlfriend austin is the drummer and he is fucking rad


----------



## connerR (Nov 9, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> thoght you were talking about a Crass tune, and no I myself am not familiar, but now i am curiouse. See fi you can find a vid clip or recodring, try to post it



i love that tune.


----------

